# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه زنجان ( تجربه شخصی)

## Levi_Ackerman

_سلام دوستان 
اول اینکه همگی خسته نباشید 
کنکور 1400 هم تموم شد رفت .... امیدوارم ایشالله نتیجه خوب و دلخواه تون رو بگیرید  

دوستان من راجب دانشگاه سراسری زنجان سوالاتی دارم در واقع بیشتر کلیه .... شهر زنجان وامکانات شهر..... و خود دانشگاه اعم از خوابگاه و تغذیه و امکاناتش و رفت امد .... ( خودم دزفولم)


من  کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی شرکت کردم( حسابداری)  واسه همینه میپرسم 
و اینکه پذیرش در رشتم براساس سوابق تحصیلیه 


یه سری اطلاعات هم از دانشگاه میذارم کسی خواست بخونه 
ولی خودم بیشتر دنبال تجربه شخصیم ...
ممنون میشم اگه کسی دوستی کسی اشنایی داره بپرسه که اونجا چطوریه .....





https://www.google.com/maps/place/Un...6!4d48.3999101



http://www.znu.ac.ir/


استان زنجان * دانشگاه زنجان
نشاني: زنجان – كيلومتر 6 جاده تبريز - تلفن: 02433052335
.
.
.
مرسی از همگی .... روز خوش 







_

----------


## sea

آب و هوا خوبی داره.زمستوناش خیلی سرده و تابستوناش خب نسبت به جنوب ایران خنک تره
حقیقتا شهر زیاد جاذبه گردشگری ندارن!!خود زنجان رختشوی‌خانه هست و مردان نمکی و چنتا موزه دیگه و گاوازنگم جای تفرجی طبیعی گردشگریست.طارم از شهرستانهای زنجانه که طبیعتش عالیه
گنبد سلطانیه هم چند کیلومتری زنانه و معروفه
ترکی بلد نیستی عیبی ندارد باهمون فارسی هم کارت راه نیافته چون نسل  های جدید همه فارسی صحبت میکنند
اینا اطلاعات کلی بود که دادم من از خود دانشگاهی که شما گذاشتین اطلاعاتی ندارم

----------


## Zolghadr

سلام ما زنجانی هستیم و دور و اطرافم افرادی هستن تو این دانشگاه تحصیل میکنن یا کردن هر سوالی داری بپرس من ازشون بپرسم

----------


## Zolghadr

خیلی غریب نوازن

----------


## sea

> خیلی غریب نوازن


کلا غریب بودن تواین شهر یه آپشن بزرگو مثبته :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

:Yahoo (1): 
دانشگاه زنجان

https://www.eligasht.com/Blog/travel...C%D8%A7%D9%86/

----------


## Zolghadr

:Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## .Delaram

من یه دوست دارم که دانشگاه زنجان درس میخونه و خیلیی راضیه خیلیی حالا راجب جزئیاتش اطلاعی ندارم و حوصله ی حرف زدن با کسی رو ندارم اگه احتیاج دارید باهاش حرف بزنید بهش بگم ک خودتون هر سوالی دارین بپرسین

----------


## _Joseph_

اگه با مسافتش مشکلی نداشته باشی خوبه

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zolghadr


سلام ما زنجانی هستیم و دور و اطرافم افرادی هستن تو این دانشگاه تحصیل میکنن یا کردن هر سوالی داری بپرس من ازشون بپرسم



ممنونم ازتون  
من راستش نه تنها برا خودم یه چن نفر دوست دانشجوییم میخوام بپرسم  پس سوالم کلیه 


داخل یا اطراف دانشگاه پارکی داره ؟
و اینکه دوستم پرسید واسه حجاب چادری این چیزا گیر میدن تو دانشگاه ؟
و اینکه خوابگاهش چطوریه ؟ هزینه هر ماهش ( نرخ دولتیش) ؟
و اینکه خود دانشگاه بیرون از شهره ... ایا خوابگاه ها تو خود دانشگان یا تو شهرن ؟
خواهشا روراست بگو از لحاظ امنیتی چطوره اونجا ؟ 
و اینکه استادای دانشگاهش چطورن ؟ ( سخت گیری و.....) 

مرسی ازت_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط sea


کلا غریب بودن تواین شهر یه آپشن بزرگو مثبته



 جدی ؟ 


_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط AceTaminoPhen



دانشگاه زنجان

https://www.eligasht.com/Blog/travel...C%D8%A7%D9%86/





مرسی_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط .Delaram


من یه دوست دارم که دانشگاه زنجان درس میخونه و خیلیی راضیه خیلیی حالا راجب جزئیاتش اطلاعی ندارم و حوصله ی حرف زدن با کسی رو ندارم اگه احتیاج دارید باهاش حرف بزنید بهش بگم ک خودتون هر سوالی دارین بپرسین



ممنونم ... اممم چطور میتونم باهاش در ارتباط باشم ؟ تلگرامی ایدی چیزی ؟ 

_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


اگه با مسافتش مشکلی نداشته باشی خوبه



من کلا 2 سال یا 4 ترم اونجا نیستم 
و اینکه خودم درفولم 
دیگه نمیدونم چقدر میرم و میام ولی خوب .... ببینیم چی میشه ..... من معدل کاردانیم تا الان 19/06 بدون احتساب این ترم به نظرت در میام؟
_

----------


## Mndayi

> _
> 
> 
> ممنونم ازتون  
> من راستش نه تنها برا خودم یه چن نفر دوست دانشجوییم میخوام بپرسم  پس سوالم کلیه 
> 
> 
> داخل یا اطراف دانشگاه پارکی داره ؟
> و اینکه دوستم پرسید واسه حجاب چادری این چیزا گیر میدن تو دانشگاه ؟
> ...


دانشگاه خودش خیلی بزرگه. با اتوبوس میبرن دانشجوهارو اینور اونور 
توشم کلی فضای سبزو چمن هس

حجاب گیر نمیدن

هزینه خابگاهو من نمیدونم

اره بیرون از شهره. ولی اتوبوس داره رایگان از شهر تا دانشگاه اتوبوسا هر 10 دقه یه رب میرنو میان. 
خوابگاه هم توش داره هم بیرون.

از لحاظ امنیت خیلی خوبه ولی خب واس سرگرمیو اینجور چیزا چیز خاصی نیس توو زنجان

من زنجانیم گفتم ی نظری بدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mndayi


دانشگاه خودش خیلی بزرگه. با اتوبوس میبرن دانشجوهارو اینور اونور 
توشم کلی فضای سبزو چمن هس

حجاب گیر نمیدن

هزینه خابگاهو من نمیدونم

اره بیرون از شهره. ولی اتوبوس داره رایگان از شهر تا دانشگاه اتوبوسا هر 10 دقه یه رب میرنو میان. 
خوابگاه هم توش داره هم بیرون.

از لحاظ امنیت خیلی خوبه ولی خب واس سرگرمیو اینجور چیزا چیز خاصی نیس توو زنجان

من زنجانیم گفتم ی نظری بدم




که اینطور ... مرسی ازت_

----------


## sea

> _
> 
> 
>  جدی ؟ 
> 
> 
> _


اکثرا غریب نوازن

----------


## .Delaram

> _
> 
> ممنونم ... اممم چطور میتونم باهاش در ارتباط باشم ؟ تلگرامی ایدی چیزی ؟ 
> 
> _


خصوصی براتون فرستادم

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> 
> من کلا 2 سال یا 4 ترم اونجا نیستم 
> و اینکه خودم درفولم 
> دیگه نمیدونم چقدر میرم و میام ولی خوب .... ببینیم چی میشه ..... من معدل کاردانیم تا الان 19/06 بدون احتساب این ترم به نظرت در میام؟
> _


*والا معدل رو نمیدونم و شرایط پذیرش و ... ولی خوب معدلت خوبه (بابا درسخون) احتمال به نظرم بالا باشه*

----------

